# Modified LGB tank car



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is the latest project. Been a while and I've been busy.

This was the inspiration--the prototype photo is courtesy of Tim Frederick who has a tank car web page:  tank car web site










Here is the original LGB car out of the box with steel wheels and KD couplers:










And my finished car:
--sorry about the lighting, sun is going down.






























Not an exact replica, but good at 5 feet.

Matt


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice, very nice! Did you weather the wheel sets? It's hard to tell from the pics. 
It seems that LGB was pretty close to the prototype on this one.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Bill, 

Thanks, yes the wheels are more "rusty" than in the photos--too dark under the car I expect. The car is actually pretty close to the prototype chlorine car, just the paint schemes are a bit of a fantasy--or at least I could not find a prototype for the Sunoco. Doesn't mean it did not exist. I did flip the A and B platforms per teh photos, removed the drain spout from the bottom (I do not intend to fill the car with liquid) and added a few details. 

This should have been a quick project--nothing works out that way for me. 

Matt


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt.... That is a great conversion. Should never be called a 'bash. It's a wonderful transformation... . 

The evening light makes it look much more better even. Soft and pleasent...


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Stan, 

Bash only happens when I frustrated!! 

"The evening light makes it look much more better even. Soft and pleasent... " 

Do you think the evening light could do the same thing for me???  

Matt


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

That is an exceptional job and a great improvement over the original model. The paint and weathering are perfect. If you had put that car into a look-alike setting to the first prototype photo I wouldn't have been able to tell it was a model.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah, Richard 

Comming from you that is a real compliment!!!! Thanks. 

I am going to enter it is the peoples choice contest at the local NMRA convention. Let you know how it does. 

Matt


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt,

That looks great. You did an excellent job!

It highlights the shortcoming of the LGB car though. I had bought one to modify myself but I didn't like that they made the cylinder out of differing diameter tubes. I'm not sure why they did that.

Anyway, I really like your work.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Brian, 

Not sure either, but I wanted some subtle variety in my freight car fleet. I do like the USA trains car better, but I am trying to get the afroe mentioned variety. And once painted white and given a flat coat the vaiety of tube sizes is not that obvious. I have thought of scratch building one out of PVC pipe, but Lord this took me long enough--can't imagine how long scratchbuilding will take me. Honestly I do have plans for a scratch built Ortner hopper, just haven't mastered resin casting well enough to try it yet--working on it though. Burl's series in GR is a great help. 

Next project is to modify the LGB boxcar--I believe you and Burl have done that one very well. Now its my turn. 

Matt


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

That is nice! I've been wanting to buy a G scale car to weather, this makes me really want to do it!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Just do it!!! It can be so rewarding--and a great learning experience. Worst case scenario is to strip and repaint a mistake. Been-there-done-that!!!! 

I took the car (along with my GP38-2) to the Sunshine region NMRA convention on a whim. Got a lot of interest and positive feed back on the tank car, and the GP-38-2 earned a Merit Award, First place in the diesel catagory and best of show. 

I was very excited and it has spurred me on to get going on my next project. The NMRA contests are truly helpful, and can be inspiring and the judges were supportive. Overall I would say it was a very rewarding experience. Very much like posting my work on this forum. Model Railroading is more fun with friends. 

Get going and do it, thats my advice, and its worth what you paid for it. 

Matt


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations on the awards! Richly deserved. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. I am planning my next project. This one will be mostly scratch built--never done that before--we'll see how it goes. Nothing ventured, nothing learned. 

Matt


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, very nicely done. 

Decals by...?


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Decals by...?


That would be me. I photoshoped the prototype photos and set up a "decal sheet" on MS Publisher and printed them on my inkjet printer on Micormark decal paper. The decals are then clear coated with a Krylon spray that came with the decal paper from Micromark. I think in the future I will use the laser paper and my laser printer at the office. The ink jet decals run unless you hit them heavily with the (lots of thin coats) Krylon sealer. I seems to make the decals "thicker" and more difficult to hide the edges. I understand the laser decals do not need a clear coat to keep them from running, just to prevent them from cracking. Commercial decals have a feathered edge, and do not have any of these issues. 

I am looking as a dry transfer system that will use a color laser printer or photocopier--that process is much more involved, but they say you can do white decals without an Alps printer--which are not available anymore. Decal Pro 

If anyone has used this let me know what you think. I might try it for the next project--I have always been a fan of dry transfers--no decal film. 

Matt


----------

